# Good Old British Humour



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just saw that Harry Potter film. A bit unrealistic if you ask me. I mean, a ginger kid, with two friends?

I had a mate who was suicidal. He was really depressed, so I pushed him in front of a steam train. He was chuffed to bits.

When I got divorced, my wife said she would fight for custody of the kids. Took her out with one punch.

My granddad gave me some sound advice on his deathbed. "It's worth spending money on good speakers," he told me.

A woman brings eight-year-old Johnny home and tells his mother that he was caught playing doctors and nurses with Mary, her eight-year-old daughter. Johnny's mother says, "Let's not be too harsh on them.... they are bound to be curious about sex at that age." "Curious about sex?" replies Mary's mother. "He's taken her appendix out!"

I was walking in a cemetery this morning and seen a bloke hiding behind a gravestone. I said "morning." He replied, "No, just having a sh!t."

Disabled toilets. Ironically, the only toilets big enough to run around in..

I was reading in the paper today about this dwarf that got pick pocketed.. How could anyone stoop so low?

I was walking down the road when I saw an Afghan bloke standing on a fifth floor balcony shaking a carpet. 
I shouted up to him, "What's up Abdul, won't it start?"

When this lass asked me if I preferred legs, thighs or breasts, I told her that I had a fondness for shaved Vaginas. 
She then told me that this wasn't an option with the KFC Bargain Bucket


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This is British humour. I have a whole collection in my loft somewhere...

Donald McGill did more for this country than he thought - and then he got banned... :?










Cheers

rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

